# Advice for selecting branch.



## abhinav_sinha (May 12, 2011)

I have got 7709 rank in vit 2011 and might go there (vellore campus) in case aieee result aren't up to mark. There it is possible ti get EEE or CS (mechanical which I want most is not possible as it closes much above).
I have good interest in CS and I'm also good at electric (electronic is betwen av and good).What should I pursue for better future.
Like some people say EEE as its evergreen and others CSE to go.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 12, 2011)

Don't bias your decision on what others say " is evergreen" or so called "futureproof". If you have the guts and skills you can shine anywhere.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 12, 2011)

I am not getting biased (its the statement they make to justify themselves but I don't know about it) rather I am good at mechanics, electricity and computer but seeing I can't get mechanics and since I am between good and av in electronics thus a bit confused.


----------



## abhijangda (May 12, 2011)

I have given VITEEE last year and my friend whose rank was nearly 7k got CS there. One of my friends got Civil, his rank was 13k. Don't decide now as counselling dates I think will be in early or mid July. Let the JEE and AIEEE results come out, then decide.

As with branch, it's not that mechanical means mechanics, it contains Engineering Drawing, Industrial subjects and many other things. Also, Electronics is said to be most difficult branch (I too have that ). Its not that if you know soldering, making circuits or if you are good in semiconductor which you studied in Class XII, then you are good at electronics. Electronics contains many different subjects, which do not have relation with subjects which we studied in past. In Computers also it doesn't means that having good knowledge of programming languages like C, C++, Python, Java etc. that you are good at computers, it includes many other different subjects like Network, Database, System Development Life Cycle, Algorithms etc. which also don't have any connection with those languages ( I didn't mean that Database etc. are not designed/created in those languages but I mean that they have completely different logic which you have earlier studied in those languages). So, you should take that branch in which your area of interest is more. 
Good Luck!! Also don't get tensed!!


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 13, 2011)

@abhijangda: I see what you mean but as I said if AIEEE is not upto mark then only.
Regarding branch I want to know will CS be good enough supposing I have to go there as there ratio of placement is somewhat less in comparison to EEE. If you could please ask your friend about it.


----------



## abhijangda (May 13, 2011)

I too have a gr8!! interest in CS, created so many programs in Linux and in Windows, knows programming in Python, C and VB. But my family said no you will not do CS rather take any other branch so I took ECE. My sister has done B.Tech. in CS and now doing M.Tech. in Networks (or Networking, I don't know the name correctly). She said that in CS there is a lot of competition. Everyone is taking CS/IT and hence competition has increased. It can be seen from the students who gave GATE 2010. In GATE 2010 number of students increased many fold as compared to GATE 2009. Don't know about GATE 2011. 
As compared to placement, a CS/IT student can do just one job what??? creating softwares or doing hardware etc. related to computers. But what a student having ECE/EE/ME/Civil can do he can go in any company related to Power Supply Units or Software companies anything. These students holds placements in more than one company. In my college, Google took a student of Mechanical branch. That's why these are core branch. These branches can be used anywhere.!!!!


----------



## nims11 (May 13, 2011)

i got 2465 in vit! VIT is a money-minded private institution. it has its counselings from JUNE 1-4, before AIEEE results. students have to pay some amount after attending the counseling and then if someone wishes a refund (say he got a good result in AIEEE), VIT deducts 15K-20K from the refund. if you are expecting below 15K rank in AIEEE then i would suggest not to go for VIT counselings. But if you don't mind losing 15K-20K (or you don't want to take risks), you should go. btw i am not going.



abhijangda said:


> As compared to placement, a CS/IT student can do just one job what??? creating softwares or doing hardware etc. related to computers. But what a student having ECE/EE/ME/Civil can do he can go in any company related to Power Supply Units or Software companies anything. These students holds placements in more than one company. In my college, Google took a student of Mechanical branch. That's why these are core branch. These branches can be used anywhere.!!!!



there are(should be) many CS/IT students in TDF. thou shalt not be spared for this comment.


----------



## mitraark (May 13, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> I too have a gr8!! interest in CS, created so many programs in Linux and in Windows, knows programming in Python, C and VB. But my family said no you will not do CS rather take any other branch so I took ECE. My sister has done B.Tech. in CS and now doing M.Tech. in Networks (or Networking, I don't know the name correctly). She said that in CS there is a lot of competition. Everyone is taking CS/IT and hence competition has increased. It can be seen from the students who gave GATE 2010. In GATE 2010 number of students increased many fold as compared to GATE 2009. Don't know about GATE 2011.
> As compared to placement, a CS/IT student can do just one job what??? creating softwares or doing hardware etc. related to computers. But what a student having ECE/EE/ME/Civil can do he can go in any company related to Power Supply Units or Software companies anything. These students holds placements in more than one company. In my college, Google took a student of Mechanical branch. That's why these are core branch. These branches can be used anywhere.!!!!




Yes it is understandable that CSE/IT seems very common , and the downtime really scared people off , but if i had to say i would mention that studying IT is very much enjoyment for me , which would not have been the case if i was in ECE [ And please , EE is the most dreaded of all subjects  ] And to be honest if you are in a decent college , you practically don;t have any job problems in CSE /IT , there are always plenty.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 13, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Yes it is understandable that CSE/IT seems very common , and the downtime really scared people off


Even some people say (among whom I asked lately) the same.

Thus what I would like that other CS/IT professionals on TDF should also help me out clarifying more if possible.


----------



## abhijangda (May 13, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i got 2465 in vit! VIT is a money-minded private institution. it has its counselings from JUNE 1-4, before AIEEE results. students have to pay some amount after attending the counseling and then if someone wishes a refund (say he got a good result in AIEEE), VIT deducts 15K-20K from the refund. if you are expecting below 15K rank in AIEEE then i would suggest not to go for VIT counselings. But if you don't mind losing 15K-20K (or you don't want to take risks), you should go. btw i am not going.



yup, even every private institution is money minded.



nims11 said:


> there are(should be) many CS/IT students in TDF. thou shalt not be spared for this comment.



I wish I wouldn't!!


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 14, 2011)

Anyone else please. I request the CS/IT professional of TDF for their view.


----------



## mitraark (May 14, 2011)

Look , it is hard for others to decide such an important decision for you. I would have taken CSE / IT [ Didn't get CSE for low ran  ] whatever may have been the case , i simply couldn't have coped up with studying something i had no interest in , B.Tech courses are huge , especially since most people end up studying only for a week before the exams 

If you are really a career driven person , go for ECE , many high level IT Professionals are actually ECE Students , you can easily get in CSE IT Jobs if you have the caliber ,  and ECE is surely the most sought after subject now.


----------



## abhijangda (May 14, 2011)

mitraark said:


> especially since most people end up studying only for a week before the exams


Absolutely right 99% do that!!!   



mitraark said:


> If you are really a career driven person , go for ECE , many high level IT Professionals are actually ECE Students , you can easily get in CSE IT Jobs if you have the caliber ,  and ECE is surely the most sought after subject now.


Not only that we have Robotics, which requires both programming and ECE.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 14, 2011)

@mitraark: I am considering what you say the most. AFAIK *EEE:Electrical and Electronics Engineering, ECE:Electronics and Communication Engineering*. I am asking about EEE not ECE.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 21, 2011)

Does any one have idea about the branch Information and communication technology taught at Dhirubhai Ambani Institute Gandhinagar Gujrat.(consider collage also in this prospect)


----------



## sharonbaker (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone...

For making a good career or taking a branch.. first make your decision power strong... because everyone can suggest you but you have to decide which is better for you and in which you can do best. Choosing a subject or branch is a very strong decision. In fact our whole career depends on our intial decision.. So keep concentrate on your mind and decide better for you....


----------

